# Looking for a Puppy



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi guys

I am looking for a puppy (or 2) - does anyone have or know of someone that has any available? We are especially interested in a German Sheppard and/or a Rottweiller but they must be pups no more that 16 weeks old.

We have registered our interest with the local vets but so far no joy.

Our location is 2 km from Penne in Abruzzo.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

kdalts3759 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am looking for a puppy (or 2) - does anyone have or know of someone that has any available? We are especially interested in a German Sheppard and/or a Rottweiller but they must be pups no more that 16 weeks old.
> 
> ...


there is a verry good german sheperd breeder just out side pescara nord on the pene road the name escapes me at the moment but there are signs beside the road pichering a german sheperd


----------



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I checked this out but the breeders are asking a seriously high price of 1,800 Eu per puppy. Not sure how this is justified but will pass on it.

Does anyone else know of where we could get a puppy at a reasonable price please - in the UK a typical cost would be between 400-500 GBP. Extending the search to any large dog similar to an Alsation.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

kdalts3759 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I checked this out but the breeders are asking a seriously high price of 1,800 Eu per puppy. Not sure how this is justified but will pass on it.
> 
> Does anyone else know of where we could get a puppy at a reasonable price please - in the UK a typical cost would be between 400-500 GBP. Extending the search to any large dog similar to an Alsation.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Please PLease dont buy one . do as we did got a Young goargase puppy from our local vet 

free fully chiped vacinated full heath check , and spayed free on reaching age 

there are somany dogs needing homes in abruzzo iam sure you will find what you want 

if you would like the vets number pm me or ask on line . she is in charge of the local canile and a dam good vet , and cheap you would not belive the prices , 


she allso has all up to date xray blood analacis all the top machines 


oh buy the way our little sophy was abanded in a shoe box with her sister out side the canile 
she is now the most spoiled dog in the world give a dog a home for Christmas 

they wil thank you forever :welcome:


----------



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Great advice... thanks very much. I'll ping you a personal note to get the details.

many thanks again

EDIT: Cant find how to send you a personal note - lol


----------

